# Having trouble with this thermostat?



## brigo (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi all, wanting opinions from people who have used this thermostat or know how to.

Here it is:

JET-005 Day & Night Dimming Reptile Thermostat and Timer 0-50C Aquarium Brooder | eBay

I have put all my settings in it, and daytime temps are supposed to start at 8am till 8pm, and nighttime temps from 8pm.

Problem is when i set it, it doesnt heat till it hits 8am, so if i set it to start heating and its say 10pm, it wont start til 8am.

Thats not the main problem lol, the main problem is that it starts heating from 8am and stops at 8pm, any ideas why? Night temps are set to be exact same as day temps.

Prefer anyone whos got this unit or used it before, incase i didnt do something correctly.

Thanks.


----------



## brigo (Jul 9, 2012)

bump, still need help with this


----------



## Umbral (Jul 9, 2012)

One of my enclosures uses that thermostat. I found the instructions had the thermostat and light plugs labeled the wrong way around and overheated , luckily I test everything before snakes go into an enclosure! I can't remember if that was the only issue I had or not, if that doesn't work send me a pm and I will run through what I have every thing set at for you.
Cheers, 
Timm


----------



## bobby-van (Jul 9, 2012)

Your post is a bit confusing.. are you saying you want the same temp 24/7? Are you using a heat mat, heat lamp, or both? Which port are they plugged into? I or II?


----------



## brigo (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes same temps 24/7.

At this point I'm testing all my temps equipment I'm not even close to buying anything yet

I'm using heat cord and its plugged in the II port, I followed instructions etc and I still have the problem I mentioned in my first post, thanks.


----------



## bobby-van (Jul 9, 2012)

brigo said:


> Yes same temps 24/7.
> 
> At this point I'm testing all my temps equipment I'm not even close to buying anything yet
> 
> I'm using heat cord and its plugged in the II port, I followed instructions etc and I still have the problem I mentioned in my first post, thanks.



Port II is for a light. The timing you set will turn the lights on and off.. Use port I for heat if you want it 24/7. I am using port I for a heat mat which I set the temp at 32 degrees for, a discrepancy of 2 degrees either way and an alarm if it drops below 27 or goes above 37, it stays on 24/7.


----------



## brigo (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks, the instructions say port two is for heat, should I try it in port one?


----------



## fourexes (Jul 9, 2012)

my jet-001 (same thermostat but non-dimming) uses - I for heat & - II for lights.


----------



## Glenr1975 (Jul 9, 2012)

fourexes said:


> my jet-001 (same thermostat but non-dimming) uses - I for heat & - II for lights.



Yes my 001 uses I for heat and works perfectly. I just pressed the set button until heat flashed, pressed set again and set both the temps the same with a 1 degree variance. 

Press the set button again until it goes back to RT. 

So far this unit has kept the temperature fine.


----------



## brigo (Jul 9, 2012)

Could it be possible my instructions are just incorrect?lol most are saying theirs are port I for heat, I'll try it and let everyone know how it goes, I don't have anything to go in there yet so I'll test it for a few hours and see how it works.

Thanks


----------



## bobby-van (Jul 11, 2012)

How'd you go with it mate?


----------



## d.dog_b.ross (Jul 21, 2012)

i have this timer and dont have a copy of the instructions, can anyone link me to a copy of them or pm me a copy? it would be a massive help??  thnks


----------



## aussie_lad (Feb 10, 2013)

Has anyone figured this out yet I have a similar problem. My heating in port I works fine but my lighting will not turn off which is plugged in to port II. M heating dims off when required but the lighting (uv in port 2) will not turn off..... Does anyone know what I can do or go through the process of what they did?

I just had another play around and still can not get this thing to turn of the light. Here is what I have done so far 

Step 1: Set the daytime temp (38 deg)
Step 2: Set the night time temp (0 deg to turn off heat light)
Step 3: set the over temp (2 deg)
Step 4: Set L1 (HEAT LIGHT) timing FROM 7:00 TO 19:00
Step 5: Set L2 (UV SOURCE) timing FROM 7:00 TO 19:00
Step 6: set real time (current time)

Step 7: Set day time setting FROM 7:00 TO 19:00
Step 8: Set night time setting FROM 19:00 TO 8:00 (wont let me set to 7 am for some reason)

So where am I going wrong here the uv light will not turn off? can some one please run through there steps?

Thanks


----------



## Egernia (Feb 10, 2013)

aussie_lad the L1 and L2 are two separate timer cycles so by setting them both for the same time the unit does not understand what you want it to do. If you want the UV bulb to come on at 7am and go off at 7pm then you just set the L1 with that info as it is just one timer cycle. You should leave the L2 blank (all zeros) as you do not need that second light cycle. I will post the instructions in a moment and you will see that this is explained in the instructions so hopefully you received a set in the box with the product. I don't understand your mention of the HEAT LIGHT and UV SOURCE in relation to the timer as the timer has no relation to the thermostat socket. So you have a thermostat socket for heating and a timer socket for lighting. If you have any further questions feel free to ask at the place of purchase as whoever you purchased the thermostat from would be happy to help you set it up.


----------



## Egernia (Feb 10, 2013)

*JET-00**5** Day Night **Dimm**ing Thermostat Timer Control Instructions*

Socket I = Heating Thermostat Control, Socket II = Lighting Timer Control

Dimming thermostats dim power to heat sources up and down to maintain a set temperature which generally provides better accuracy than switching thermostats. These units have separate thermostat and timer functionality controlled by the one unit. Once set up the unit will display the current time and the current temperature at probe as well as other functionality at a glance.

1. Press and hold SET until the number flashes to set day time temperature. The SUN icon will be displayed.
3. Press SET again to set night time temperature. The MOON icon will be displayed.
4. Press SET again to set the limit above and below the set temperature that you want the warning alarm to sound with a maximum of 5C. i.e. temperature setting of 30C, alarm setting at 5C, the unit alarm function will sound if the temperature drops below 25C or over 35C.
6. Press SET again to establish your timer settings for your lighting. You can set two separate cycles L1 and L2. Most users will only need one cycle L1 for daytime on and daytime off so L2 can be left blank.
7. Press SET again to establish the system time for the unit based upon the time at your location.
8. Press SET again to establish the day time start time for your day time temperature setting. The SUN icon will be displayed.
9. Press SET again to establish the night time start time for your night time temperature setting. The MOON icon will be displayed.

Light bulbs may flicker as heat bulbs adjust to the dimming action especially when the temps are outside of the set limits of the unit. Dimming devices cannot be used with fluorescent type lighting.. It is recommended that thermostats be used with appropriate surge protection.


----------



## aussie_lad (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Egernia,
I actually purchased it from Reptile Direct lol. I also tried leaving L2 blank but it did not make a difference.... I have a set of instructions but to no avail... I will try again tomorrow entering in the l2 port as blank. What would you normally use port 2 for if it has no relation to the timer? Would it be for say a heat matt or something?

Can you say any other faults in my settings?

Thanks for the reply the product seems great once I can get my head around this little hicup (most likely user error lol)


----------



## aussie_lad (Feb 15, 2013)

I can not for the life of me figure out how to get this thermo to turn of my uv. It turns off the heat light perfect but it will not turn off the uv... Can someone please post there settings in here so i can compare?


----------



## Snowman (Feb 15, 2013)

Step 1. Throw in bin
Step 2. Buy habistat or microclimate. 
Step 3. Enjoy.


----------



## scurrilous (Feb 16, 2013)

I have this as well. Was going to use it for an adult enclosure as I had previously ren temps on a 7watt heat mat and never got over 32, the I came home and found my thermometer reading 34 and decided I had to set it up. So far it has ran fairly stable around 30 at the hot end. I'm thinking with the low wattage it is having trouble dimming the mat. Will post settings either later or tomorrow for you


----------



## RedFox (Feb 16, 2013)

aussie_lad said:


> I can not for the life of me figure out how to get this thermo to turn of my uv. It turns off the heat light perfect but it will not turn off the uv... Can someone please post there settings in here so i can compare?



If you can't get it to work, you could go to bunnings spend $5 on a timer switch and plug the uv into that.


----------



## Egernia (Feb 16, 2013)

aussie_lad the best advice that I can give you is to contact us directly for assistance so that we can run through the settings with you. You can contact me during business hours via the number on our website.

I often see people posting here for help with products that have been purchased from stores or even animals purchased from breeders and I really think your first, and most likely the best, point of reference for answers to your questions should be the person or shop you purchased the animal or product from. In the case of animals there is so much conflicting info out there that it just makes sense that you would keep animals under the same conditions that the breeder kept them under to ensure that they settle in quickly. Products are not much different in this regard.

In regards to the thermostat it is always possible that you have a faulty product but as faults are not common with these thermostats it is more likely going to be a tweak of the settings that solves the problem. These thermostats are still relatively new to the market but a lot of the earlier problems experienced by users have now been resolved and once you work out your settings you wont need to buy another thermostat, nor thermometer, nor timer as these units do it all in one which makes them pretty unique and cost effetive when compared with other reptile thermostats on the market.


----------



## aussie_lad (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi Egernia thanks again for your response. I was just posting on here to save myself an interstate phone call but I think I may just have to contact you via phone so that you can talk me through it. I just want to make it clear that I am not complaining about the product what so ever I am certain that it is just the way that I have set it up. I believe that the product is NOT faulty as it hold the temperature perfectly I can not fault it in that aspect... However, when I ring up I would like you to walk through the process in one that you have set up personally as I belief I have followed the instructions but I may have interpreted them wrong... I do not wish to buy a timer or thermo as that's the reason I bought this unit which I am certain it is capable of .

Also just to add what is the point of the L2 feature if it is not related to the UV? is it there for say a heat matt for example?


----------



## aussie_lad (Feb 17, 2013)

scurrilous said:


> I have this as well. Was going to use it for an adult enclosure as I had previously ren temps on a 7watt heat mat and never got over 32, the I came home and found my thermometer reading 34 and decided I had to set it up. So far it has ran fairly stable around 30 at the hot end. I'm thinking with the low wattage it is having trouble dimming the mat. Will post settings either later or tomorrow for you



Thank you Scurrilous that would be a great help


----------



## fourexes (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm looking at buying a few of these in the dimming spec. My last one (on/off) has been going for nearly a year now which seems satisfactory for the price (didn't fail instantly). There also seems to be a fair few out there and to be quite honest am yet to hear a bad word about them. They seem like great stats. I also noticed that when there is a power out they still retain temperature, which was my biggest worry with a digital stat. 

Anyone else here care to comment on them?


----------



## Marzzy (Feb 17, 2013)

Every shop seems to have them and wack $160 on them or more. The ones I wouldn't recommend are these ones






You set them at 30 and there at 40 worse thing is they don't drop temp they'll hold 40.


----------



## scurrilous (Feb 18, 2013)

Ok so i finally got to it, i had some more pressing issues pointed out to me which turned out to be a light glare (facepalm) - anyway, at the moment i have LED strip lighting in socket II to test the timer on it and a 7watt URS heat mat in socket I - it is holding fairly stable temps but takes a while to heat/cool when it isn't in range (i only gave it 0.5 c tolerance) which i assume is due to the low amount of electricity being drawn - it took me about 3 hours to decipher the instructions but it turned out they were pretty straight forward once you get used to them. 

my settings are;
day = 31.5
night = 30
l1 = 0:00 - 0:00
l2 = 21:50 - 22:05
tolerance = 0.5
alarms = no (it got very annoying every three minutes)
day start = 6am
night start = 9 pm

hope this helps


----------



## Egernia (Feb 18, 2013)

I think one of the confusions that arise with these units is the fact that they have both a thermostat and timer functionality in one - however the thermostat and the timer have no relation to each other. So most people would use the thermostat socket for their heating devices and the timer socket for their lighting devices.



aussie_lad said:


> Also just to add what is the point of the L2 feature if it is not related to the UV? is it there for say a heat matt for example?



The timer on these units can be set for two different cycles within a 24 hour period. Most people who are using the timer for lighting would only have one cycle i.e. the lights come on in the morning and go off at night. The second cycle can be handy for filters with turtle tanks etc.

Example:

L1 from 09:00
L1 to 17:00
L2 from 0:00
L2 to 0:00

.....would result in your timer device coming on at 9am and going off at 5pm.

L1 from 08:00
L1 to 10:00
L2 from 14:00
L2 to 16:00

..... would result in your timer device coming on at 8am and switching off at 10am and a second cycle starting at 2pm and finishing at 4pm.

You can plug whatever device you want into the timer socket and the unit will control it but as mentioned above the time controls with no relation to the thermostat. It is like two devices in one.


----------



## aussie_lad (Feb 19, 2013)

scurrilous said:


> Ok so i finally got to it, i had some more pressing issues pointed out to me which turned out to be a light glare (facepalm) - anyway, at the moment i have LED strip lighting in socket II to test the timer on it and a 7watt URS heat mat in socket I - it is holding fairly stable temps but takes a while to heat/cool when it isn't in range (i only gave it 0.5 c tolerance) which i assume is due to the low amount of electricity being drawn - it took me about 3 hours to decipher the instructions but it turned out they were pretty straight forward once you get used to them.
> 
> my settings are;
> day = 31.5
> ...



Thanks for the post! how come you have l1 blank and use l2 instead?

my settings are;

Day = 38
Night = 0
Over temp tolerance = 2.0
l1 = 07:00 - 19:00
l2 = 00:00 - 00:00
Current time: the current time lol
day start = 07:00
night start = 19:00

I have my Heat bulb in port I
I have my UV in port II

I cant see what I am doing wrong... When i was going through the settings again just then though the screen would remove the backlight when I would scroll through the night time hours which it did not do before. Hopefully this means something and it works.. I will find out after 7pm and report back


----------



## aussie_lad (Feb 19, 2013)

Egernia said:


> I think one of the confusions that arise with these units is the fact that they have both a thermostat and timer functionality in one - however the thermostat and the timer have no relation to each other. So most people would use the thermostat socket for their heating devices and the timer socket for their lighting devices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply again! My settings are as follows
Day = 38
Night = 0
Over temp tolerance = 2.0
l1 = 07:00 - 19:00
l2 = 00:00 - 00:00
Current time: the current time lol
day start = 07:00
night start = 19:00

I have my Heat bulb in port I
I have my UV in port II

Can you find any faults in this at all? The UV is in the port II which is the timing socket so im assuming the problem must arise somewhere in my settings? I had another play around today so hopefully i sorted it out ill have to report back after 7pm tonight though...


----------



## aussie_lad (Feb 22, 2013)

Bump can anyone confirm what im doing wrong also my backlight will not show anymore...


----------



## Stuart (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey aussie_lad. Have you gone back to the vendor or the place you bought it from and asked for their assistance?


----------



## aussie_lad (Feb 22, 2013)

The vendor has being posting in this thread... I am starting to think it is a buggered unit. Im hoping the vendor will see my settings and tell me if it is set right or not.


----------



## Egernia (Feb 22, 2013)

aussie_lad as per my earlier posts if you want specific help with your thermostat then you best give us a call so that we can run through it all with you as there are a lot of questions around the use and the set up to get things working for you. I am always happy to answer general questions here on the forum when I can but for specific problems or questions you really need to contact us directly.


----------



## aussie_lad (Feb 22, 2013)

I understand what your saying Egernia but I have posted my settings on page 2 of this discussion so you can see directly all of them rather than try and talk through it which is more confusing (I reckon)... Can you please look at them and tell me if they are right/incorrect then I will be happy to make the phone call if the problem is still not sorted. To me this sounds so much simpler that over the phone...


----------



## Egernia (Feb 23, 2013)

aussie_lad it is not just about your settings but also your set up and the manner in which you are trying to use the product. This is why you have not received a definitive answer here from anyone on the forum as there are too many factors involved and no one is able to tell you what is wrong without all the relevant information. A few people including myself have posted some possible solutions but if they are not working for you then it is best that you contact us directly either in person or by phone as that enables us to resolve the issue in one go rather than a back and forth on a public forum. In my experience with these thermostats some people do misunderstand what these units can and cannot do which is an easy fix. Occasionally units can be faulty and that can be overcome too once we know what the problem is. If you do not want to phone me that is okay but perhaps the best resolution then would be for you to package the product back into the packaging it was received in and send it back to us for a refund as it is no good for anyone for you to be stuck with a thermostat you cant use regardless of what the problem is.


----------

